# Where to send a pony for schooling?



## MorganAN00 (2 April 2017)

Looking for a place to send my 13.2hh new forest for some schooling. He has no behavioral issues just needs work on balance and canter.


----------



## Mel85 (13 April 2017)

I have sent you a message


----------

